# Windows 2003 Server Login Problem!!



## ekonjo (Jun 4, 2008)

When applying user name and password the win2003 server logs in then after it logs out by it self.
How can i log in or finding a way to edit my registry file (hdd are SATA)
I even tried to log by using C mode prompt bt it doesn't gives the option, also when tried to repair , shows HDD cant be found, so if failed to continue any help please


----------



## unusualbob (Jun 10, 2008)

This is likely an issue with the userinit.exe file and wsaupdater.exe. This is usually caused by a viral infection.

Recommended action:

Get the file userinit.exe from another NOT INFECTED computer. (located in windows/system32 folder)

Overwrite the userinit.exe original file (from the infected computer) with the new one (use a cd or disk to transport it) (COMMAND: COPY e:/userinit.exe c:/windows/system32/userinit.exe)

Again copy, but this time to wsaupdater.exe (Command: Copy e:/userinit.exe c:\windows\system32\wsaupdater.exe)

The easiest way to transmit this file is to access it via the c$ share, but that only works if that share is in operation and the server service is running.

If you need it I can upload the file if you cannot get it from a local machine. (Edit, file is now supplied in the rar file attached)


----------



## ello (Jan 8, 2009)

I have tried what was suggested above, but same problem, can login to administrator on the local server. I have scanned the drive via another PC and removed virus's, but when I plug it all back in then it still does not allow me to log onto the server, keeps on saying logging in and then logs me out again. i have a 2003 small business server. can anyone help?


----------

